# First time chartering in BVI flotilla with kids



## kutsyy (May 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry for simple and general questions, but I really need help on where to start.

We are thinking about chartering with sunsail BVI flotilla in July. We have 2 kids (10 and 12) and we've sailed San Francisco Bay (J105).

Since we've never chartered before I am thinking about going with flotilla. We also want to stay extra week after the charter on Virgin Gorda. I already ordered cruising guide to bvi, but if you can point me to any other info, it would be great.

In particular, questions I have:

given that we have kids, recommendation for provisioning (I do have 18 page order menu from Bobby's, I just need to fill it in  )?
can we fish from the boat and eat that fish?
what should we bring with us (we are bringing snorkeling).
what extras should we get from sunsail?
should we look into other companies?
any other recommendations/comments?

Thank you,

Vadim


----------



## snmhanson (Mar 16, 2010)

Your kids will have a blast. I don't think a flotilla is a bad idea for a first trip down. Navigation is generally not too tough down there, but a "guided tour" will give you the lay of the land and prepare you for your next trip. As far as provisioning, I'd focus on getting plenty of breakfast and lunch food. We often eat dinner ashore. If you want to eat dinner on the boat I guess just get dinner food as well. We can usually find a place to re-provision every few days, but you may not have that flexibility in a flotilla. In any case, you are not going to starve in the BVIs if you run light of food. Fishing off the boat is fun, but be very careful what you eat. Many of the reef fish can give you ciguatera poisoning. We have never gotten it, but from what I hear it could completely ruin your trip. Unless you are an expert at identifying types of fish I would just catch and release - or at least bring it in to shore and have some of the local experts advise you on if it is an acceptable fish to eat. For extras you might consider some water toys. Maybe kayaks or SUPs, depends on what your family is in to. As far as charter companies, I am sure you can find a perfectly acceptable boat at Sunsail. If you aren't set on the flotilla you could look into some of the smaller companies such as TMM or Horizon. Voyage is also a good choice if you want to sail a cat. Finally, I would consider whether you really will want to be land-based for the second week. There is a lot to see around the BVIs and one week on a boat is not nearly enough time to see it all. You may want to consider keeping the boat for a second week and venturing off on your own. You should be perfectly comfortable sailing there after one week with the flotilla. If it was me I would probably be itching to set off on my own after a week with the flotilla. Remember, you can always go to Hawaii or Mexico and stay at a resort, condo, villa, etc... Not many other places where you can be in a different harbor every night on your own boat.

Hope that helped!


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Sailing and navigating are all very simple compared to the Bay...A flotilla would be very restricting. Not necessary if you have the sailing skills, ie can raise the sail and get to the next anchorage that is 3-5 miles away.

We are there at the moment and rarely eat out because of the cost. The Bitter End on Virgin Gorda has a great water sports program so the kids would really enjoy the place...

Phil


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I believe that if you want to fish you will have to have an additional license. Ask Sunsail about that, they will know.


----------



## kutsyy (May 2, 2013)

Could you give me some ideas on what to eat for breakfasts and lunches? For dinners, can we get take out from restaurants and eat on the boat? It is disappointing about the fish 

As for flotilla, I am not worried about sailing part, but since we've never chartered before I thought it would help us to understand what to do (i.e. what do we do when we come to a new bay?) also to have someone in case of emergency (we do have 2 kids who never slept on the boat before). Schedule seems to be restricted and not exactly what I would do, we are really into say snorkeling (not doing diving from the boat, at least this time) and not that much into say seating in the restaurants (I can do that at home), but I am just worried to go without knowledge that there is someone who is checking on you. I am been too paranoid?

Thanks,

Vadim


----------



## OxKaufman (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi. I live on Tortola and have sailed extensively around here. I say skip the flotilla, just plan your trip around the cruising guide. You're pretty safe catching and eating fish caught north of Tortola. Make sure you have a license or they might grab your boat. You can call me to chat about your trip at (773) 609-3311 or (284) 443-7111. I'm traveling to the States on Wednesday or would meet you down here.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

We charterred for the first time in February, using conch charters out of Road Town. We were a bit concerned about going out on our own, it being the first time we had chartered. Our fears dissapated with 10 minutes of departing road town. 

Very easy sailing, line of sight navigation, generally protected waters, lots of balls to hook up to if you are uncomfortable anchoring etc. Our departue tinme seemed to coincide with a whole bunch of other boats going in the same direction which we didn't like, so we changed our route and loved it! The guide book is great and all you really need other than some decent charts (we used Garmin charts on our Ipad and they were great).


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I've visited The Bitter End Yach Club twice now, and if you decide you want a land-based vacation that includes sailing, that's the way to go. I've been told that they have some of the best food on Virgin Gorda, too, though I've only eaten there so I can't tell you for sure (though it was pretty good).


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

You'll get a lot of good responses here, but if you haven't found it yet also check out TTOL.com. There's a forum that's very specific to the BVI's:

Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: British Virgin Islands


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Don't do the flotilla. If you have sailed SF Bay, you will be fine. I doubt the flotilla would be any benefit to your children. We just got back from our St. Patty's day charter. We did 1 week on the boat and 3 days on Tortola. Tortola was great to explore and we loved the Sugar Mill Hotel. Beautiful small boutique hotel. Here is a link to our re-cap and video:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chartering/97927-bvi-charter-re-cap.html


----------



## kutsyy (May 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Thank you very much for the responses. After all we've decided to do the flotilla. May be we will find it too confounding and I'll ask to split, we will see. The actual days work perfectly for us.

Now I have to start figuring out about provisioning....


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

you'll find a bunch has been written about bvi first time chartering. here's a link to a similar thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruis...charter-children-ages-3-6-a-2.html#post901497

Provisioning: breakie, some lunches and an occassional dinner on board, the rest at local restaurants, meeting others doing similar sailing. the stories, friendships can be longlasting.

shout if i can help.
cheers


----------



## flbkroxie (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got back last week from our second trip to the BVI with Sunsail. Both trips were fantastic and I think you will like Sunsail. Their boats are clean and in good shape, although equipped with a minimal yacht inventory. Check the list, because if their is anything that you use that is not on the list, be sure to bring it.

You don't have to bring snorkeling gear, they provide it and there is plenty to choose from. We found the best snorkeling was a Monkey Point on Guana Island (p. 127 "Cruising Guide to the Virgin Islands") but get there early as the mooring balls are few and it's a popular spot. Other good spots were the Indians and the Caves near the Bight on Norman Island, and the Dogs.

As far as kayaks, well let's just say that we rented a two man kayak, but never got it off the boat because it was too heavy to manually lift aboard, and raising it with the mainsail halyard each time would be a pain in the neck since we were on the go so much. You may consider two singles instead, unless you have lots of musclepower aboard, which we didn't.

For provisioning, we walked to the market which is only a few blocks from the dock and then took a taxi back. It's called "RiteWay" Liked the idea of picking out our own fresh fruits and veggies, instead of ordering online and having it delivered. I asked about the free taxi to Bobby's if you order at least $150, but the receptionist at Sunsail said that the store was not stocked very well, going downhill. Not sure if that is true, but we decided not to test it. Of course we had time to kill until our 6:00 PM check-in. If you don't have the time it's best to order online and fill in as you travel. There are ton's of small markets on the islands, however they are very expensive. We just bought enough for two daily meals on the boat; breakfast and lunch or dinner, depending on when we ate ashore. With kids you may want to limit your meals onshore because they are not cheap! 

I think you will enjoy the flotilla. A good way to meet other couples, and possibly find some playmates for the kids. We met several couples that were on Sunsail Flotillas and they were all having a great time. 

I agree with the others that you may consider spending more vacation time on the boat, a week may not be enough to see it all. But with kids, they may also enjoy what the resorts have to offer. 

Be sure to take them to the "Bubbly Pool" on JVD, near Foxy's Taboo (p. 256) They will love it. The mooring area there is one of the most beautiful on the islands, and near Sandy Spit where the kids can frolic in the sand on their own little "island". If the flotilla doesn't go there you may want to take your own sojourn one day. Have a great time!


----------



## Cooper96 (Dec 1, 2012)

I ordered provisions the first couple of times I chartered in the BVI, but always wound up with leftover items I didn't care for. The last time we got a ride from the Moorings to the grocery store - I forget which one, there are a couple - and went shopping ourselves. Worked much better.

While there are lots of restaurants available, it's also great to not rely on going out every night. I like grilling for dinner at anchor (or on a mooring ball) - chicken, burgers, steak. Easy to do. 

One thing I've learned as I've chartered in different places, but especially in the BVI - if you are going to limit yourself to mooring balls, you may get frustrated with crowds/availability. But if you're willing to anchor, which is not a big deal, you have many more enjoyable possibilities. Last trip, after a busy afternoon at Sandy Spit, we had the place to ourselves as we were the only boat to anchor overnight.

Of course, your overnight stops will be dictated by your flotilla...


----------



## Cooper96 (Dec 1, 2012)

...and you've probably already heard this, and your flotilla should take care of it, but with kids a trip to The Baths, and specifically taking the hike through the boulders, is a must. 

The first time I went to The Baths we just snorkeled and hung out on the beach without realizing there was a beautiful marked trail a few feet away.

The kids (and grownups) will love it.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

I've charted a few times in the BVI's. First time was on my honeymoon and we chartered from Bitter End on Virgin Gorda and then stayed i a beach front villa room for 5 days after the charter. Great place, tons of stuff for the kids to do and plenty of good snorkeling right nearby.

The second time I chartered down there my son was 11 and we went with another family with a 10 and 11 year old, all boys. We rented a couple of sit on top kayaks that did get a lot of use and we snorkeled everywhere we stopped. This charter was form Moorings.

Regarding snorkeling gear - we brought our own masks and snorkels and used their fins, but the snorkels and masks they have are fine so no need unless you like having your own, which I do.

Rented fishing gear but never caught anything. 

Provisioned with Bobby's but will go to store and pick out my own food nest time, though ordering is easier and making a trip to the store after traveling all the way from san fran and getting stowed etc may not be worth the extra effort.

Flotilla may be good for the kids to have other kids to socialize with and should be fun for all.

You should have a great time... perfect family vacation!


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

We went to the BVI with my three boys earlier this year. I posted our intinery

Sailing With Kids


----------



## Cooper96 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's a map of my trip. Click on items in the list on the left for notes and photos.

Have fun!


----------



## kutsyy (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone on the recommendations.

Just wanted to follow up on the trip. We did go with Sunsail flotilla and for the first time I think it was a great choice. There were a few cases when it helped to have someone close by. We were supposed to go all together to Anegada which would be nice, but weather did not cooperate. We split from them for last couple of days and enjoyed it as well. Next time we will go by ourself.

Thanks again,

Vadim


----------



## yachtguy (Jun 7, 2013)

Too late to help Kutsyy, but there are great articles on bareboating with kids in the CharterSavvy Fall Issue and on why flotillas are not the "f" word in the CharterSavvy Summer issue. 

Sorry but I don't have enough postings to be able to include links, but just Google CharterSavvy.


----------



## newtoav (Jul 30, 2013)

Great post and thread. Too late to help Kutsyy, as above, but after having gone to the BVI with three boys, 13, 10 and 2, I can tell you - it's paradise for all of them. Including the 2 year old - it just means finding a beach with sand every day. 

As to provisions - we really should have used the grill more. Cooking in the galley for the relatively large crew - they all eat a ton - was a chore. I think throwing burgers, steaks and sausages on the bbq would have been much easier and it's something we'll do next time.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 18, 2012)

We chartered with a SunSail flotilla earlier this year and it sounds like a solution for you. The "flotilla" part was really loose. 

We are here, thats where we're going see you their this evening and on the way checkout x and y, and be careful of z. When you get to the destination, anchor anywhere but there's a buoy here but they are available on radio.

We did have 2 technical questions, one we didn't know about, one self inflicted, but the support crew fixed it.

May give you the extra time to keep an eye on the kids.

You can safely skip the group evening meals unless you specifically want to mingle with others on the flotilla, but its very low key.


----------

